# TTOC membership?



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

STILL await my membership through the post

anybody give any ideas as to how long i will wait for it

has been nearly 2 weeks now

paid via paypal to get the fastest service and still nothing

pull your fingers out peeps

Regards

peTTe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My girlfriend says that I don't have a life as it is :? :roll:

I'll tell you what Pete... come to the AGM and vote the current committee off and appoint your own... 'cos we clearly aren't doing our job if you ONLY have to wait 2 WHOLE weeks...

btw if you use smileys then so will I.

Perhaps instead of the very pointed post, you could have posted

"To the TTOC committee,

I bought a membership 2 weeks ago and still haven't received it. If there is a problem then I'll gladly wait a little while longer  "

Then perhaps you'd have received an answer similar to

"Hi Pete,

Thanks for the enquiry. As it happens, yes there is a slight problem at the moment. Our membership secretary has been laid up with Flu and a very bad back. As a consequence he hasn't managed to catch up, but I spoke to him this morning and as he's feeling a little better will try and get the membership packs out by this Thursday/Friday.

Hope this helps and apologies for the delay you've experienced. As you are no doubt aware, we are all volunteers, with full-time jobs and a home life. Thanks for being so patient.

Regards

Mark"

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

btw the reply is true 



mercedes_SLK said:


> STILL await my membership through the post
> 
> anybody give any ideas as to how long i will wait for it
> 
> ...


----------

